# Falls/ Fall wires



## salmantina111

Hola a todos, 

I wanted to know how to say 'fall wires' (or 'falls' as they are often abbreviated to in English) in Spanish. They are wires which are fundamental to the launching of a lifeboat. I know the word for wire is 'alambre' but I'm sure there will be a special phrase used to say 'fall wire'.

Gracias!


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm seeing "cables de descenso," "cables de izada" and "cables de control y suelta," but I don't know if those are the same or different.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...s+de"&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## pacosancas

Hola Salmantina,

In this context, wires is translated as "cables" into Spanish. Normally the wires the boat is hanging from are called cables (del pescante), while there are other wires of smaller diameter, normally ending in a handle, which are used to control the lowering and release systems from the boat. These are called cables de control or cables de suelta as k-in-sc pointed out

PS it may be worth comparing the Spanish text in this link ( http://www.boe.es/aeboe/consultas/bases_datos/doc.php?id=BOE-A-2009-2550 ) to the English text in IMO MSC Circular 1206 (if you have access to it), which I believe is the original regulation the Spanish decree is based upon.


----------



## k-in-sc

Here's a version of it in English, although the numbered sections are slightly off from the Spanish one.
Ex.
2.6 Operational test of on-load release function:
.1 position the lifeboat partially into the water such that the mass of the boat is substantially supported by the *falls* and the hydrostatic interlock system, where fitted, is not triggered;
2.5 Prueba de funcionamiento del mecanismo de suelta con carga:
   a) Colocar el bote salvavidas parcialmente en el  agua de modo que el peso del bote descanse en gran parte en las *tiras *y  que no se active el sistema de enclavamiento hidrostático, si lo hay;


----------



## el_novato

Hello.

Which country will be used your translation at?

Let me share you the mexican usage or translation:

In general terms, "*fall wire*" is "*alambre/cable de ca'ida*".  It will depend on if the fall wire is "fwd" or "atf" which provides its exact translation.

I am providing both options.

*Fall Wire FWD = Alambre de ca'ida de env'io.

Fall Wire ATF = Cable de ca'ida a popa.*

I hope that this information be useful to you.

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks for that contribution. What is your source?
By the way, there's no need to resort to apostrophes when there are several options for producing accent marks "como Dios manda"


----------



## Hakuna Matata

*ATF = Aft* ???


----------



## k-in-sc

Hakuna Matata said:


> *ATF = Aft* ???


Or Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms


----------



## el_novato

Hakuna Matata said:


> *ATF = Aft* ???



Ups!!!

Fall Wire *AFT* & Fall Wire FWD



I am sorry.

Una disculpa por el error y un agradecimiento por la indicación.

Saludos.


----------



## salmantina111

Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias y que me discuplen por no haber respondido mas rapidamente.

Salmantina.


----------



## k-in-sc

So, what did you decide to use?


----------



## salmantina111

I decided to use 'tiras' because the manual simply says 'falls' and does not mention whether they are 'aft' or 'fwd'. I thought 'tiras' might then express 'falls' in a more general sense?


----------

